# Gaggia Classic / Rancillio Wand Leaking



## SaigonBlaze (May 31, 2019)

Hi folks,

I know this topic has been covered before but I was having some further trouble and couldn't find any specific info that I need.

I bought a 2013 Gaggia which came with a Rancillio v1 or 2 steam wand upgrade already installed. The first time I went to use the steam function I found it to be leaking from the area the wand joins the machine body, and on inspection found the o-ring to be split.

Apparently the correct size for the Rancillio Silvia BS010 (6.07mm Inner diameter by 1.78mm cross section) so I ordered the official Rancillio Part 36402001 and for good measure a pack of BS010 o-rings too.

Both arrived today and neither will fit. Any suggestions for what size I should be using? I could get my vernier callipers and measure the original o-ring but since it's broken it will be hard to get a good reading.

P.S. after watching a few Youtube want upgrade videos, I saw some people not bothering with an o-ring, but this just makes the leaking even worse.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Measure the O/D of the tube and the recess where the "O" ring fits.

I do not know the dimensions of the "O" ring


----------



## SaigonBlaze (May 31, 2019)

Just found the solution - and am going to post it here in case anyone has the same problem as me.

When I took the wand out, the o-ring came out with it. Naturally, I assumed that the o-ring went on top of the wand before it was screwed in. This isn't the case. Turning the machine upside down, I pushed the o-ring into the recess in the machine then fitted the wand - it works now without any leaks.

I think part of the confusion with Youtube videos came from the fact that most people's o-rings wouldn't come out when they remvoe the steam wand. For whatever reason, the Rancillio one I received had a smaller/incorrectly sized o-ring which just came straight out.

D'oh. Oh well, at least it's fixed.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm seemingly having the same issue. An old o-ring split and started leaking so I swapped it with a black one from the gasket kit I had bought. It was well for a while, actually it became easier to swivel around (presumably the old o-ring was an orange one that was not of the correct size. When I put the same back in I simply put the ring over the tube itself instead of inserting it into the brass tube beforehand. Is that a potential culprit?

Also I've started noticing an excessive amount of condensation dripping from the wand whilst it's turned on (small puddle after a few hours). Is that a sign of some necessary maintenance of the valve?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is the steam valve beginning to leak (very common). It can be a speck of scale in the valve seat or just wear and tear through use, over tightening when turning off can exacerbate the problem.

Options. 1 buy a new valve. 2 Look up VID how to repair/ overhaul. 3 Live with it/ place a small shot glass under the steam pipe.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> It is the steam valve beginning to leak (very common). It can be a speck of scale in the valve seat or just wear and tear through use, over tightening when turning off can exacerbate the problem.
> 
> Options. 1 buy a new valve. 2 Look up VID how to repair/ overhaul. 3 Live with it/ place a small shot glass under the steam pipe.


 Or send it to @FairRecycler 😎


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> It is the steam valve beginning to leak (very common). It can be a speck of scale in the valve seat or just wear and tear through use, over tightening when turning off can exacerbate the problem.
> 
> Options. 1 buy a new valve. 2 Look up VID how to repair/ overhaul. 3 Live with it/ place a small shot glass under the steam pipe.


 I see. Thanks! You probably meant this mod vid. Interesting.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You get the general idea :good:


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd like to give a massive shout out to @FairRecycler for supplying me with a serviceable valve. No leaks (knock on wood) anymore and if they do happen in the future, I'll have an option to clean the valve myself. Half the price of a new valve too. Big ups Peter.


----------

